

Socrates as a mentor? - ericwsbrooke
http://ericbrooke.wordpress.com/2011/09/02/socrates-as-a-mentor/

======
hugh3
Was the Socratic method ever a good idea?

Doesn't it only work in contrived, scripted debates against an interlocutor
who seems to spend most of his time saying "Yes surely Socrates that must be
the case"?

~~~
mickdarling
It is great for talking through deductive reasoning with children. My 7 year
old niece responds great to it. She has the base knowledge to think through
the questions, and provide a possible answers. And, it is a lot of fun because
she is clever enough to catch me and make me think through things more
carefully.

Now, her 5 year old sister still doesn't seem to have enough everyday
background knowledge, and focus to respond as well to it yet.

------
donnaware
People forget that Socrates was forced to drink poison ostensibly becuase he
had not made many friends with his "method". So one might consider that. I
think often times say "the Socratic Method" which is a method of aurgument
when really, they mean to say "ask a lot of questions" but that does not sound
as cool I guess.

